# Burned bowl



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Here's a boring piece of silver maple that sustained third degree burns in the shop today. About 14" across with a slathering of Formby's. 

My shop now smells like a BBQ restaurant.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 15


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 24, 2016)

That is awesome !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow that's awesome!
Ive seen a lot of this electro style and it always seems over done. This is the first ive seen on bowls and i think it works really well!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 24, 2016)

That is awesome. By the title I thought it was about college or something like that, ha ha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2016)

Keller, that's awesome! That's a piece I'd love to have in my collection of others' work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 24, 2016)

Stunning piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Wowzerz David!!! That looks seriously good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 24, 2016)

You said "This one will be in the burn pit as soon as it's cool enough to have a fire!" in your Buh Tugly post. Now we don't know if we should scold you or applaud you when you say burn pit. Beautiful bowl!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 24, 2016)

Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

Can't argue with results! Thats just fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

That tool works awesome! It's giving you really good results, you have learned it well grasshopper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 24, 2016)

That one is aaaaaaamazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Not bad Keller. Not bad at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 25, 2016)

Ounce again you take a crappie piece of wood and turn it into a masterpiece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 25, 2016)

Nicely done Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2016)

You continue to amaze. That is just wonderful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 25, 2016)

Sweet! Looks like you have mastered getting a uniform randomness to the burns, none on the rim or inside, I take it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2016)

Sweet bowl Doc, you've gotten the hang of burning it uniformly down really fast. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2016)

You're good at burning your turnings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You're good at burning your turnings.



Nothing to it


 


barry richardson said:


> Sweet! Looks like you have mastered getting a uniform randomness to the burns, none on the rim or inside, I take it?



Clean as a whistle inside... It doesn't seem to go around corners very well even with the solution on the wood. I didn't think it was ever gonna make it across the base on this one.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2016)

How deep would you guess it burns?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Mysteriously awesome! Don't know how you did it, but it is wickedly cool. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 25, 2016)

That's the nicest piece with Lichtenberg burn patterns on wood that I've seen!! I may have to move doing this on my work up on my list of things to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> How deep would you guess it burns?



It depends on how long you leave the probe in the same place. The deepest areas are a little less than 1/8" I'd guess, and some of them are so shallow that they could be sanded away.

Once the current connects between the two probes, the branching stops and the main path gets deeper pretty quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Jul 26, 2016)

I have GOT to learn how to do this!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a beautiful bowl Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2016)

Really nice effect Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, I'd say you've got the hang of this ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

